# [SOLVED] BSOD, 0x00000007F



## Gezza502 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,
Well I'm just going to cut to the chase.
I have had my computer for over a year or so and have never gotten a BSOD, so I must of been doing something right, until now.
Anyways I just want to get this out of the way, no I can't download anything, I am running this on SafeMode with Networking and tried to download the windows debugger or whatever to identify the problem but can't instal programs while on SafeMode.

I'm alright with computers, but no proffesional so when giving a response can you explain what you mean please, thankss 

Anyways I get this :

Technical Information:
*** STOP: 0x0000007F (0x000000008, 0x8914A130, 0x00000000, 0x00000000) 

And nothing else specified.
Also I checked to see if there was anything in the Problems and Solutions tab thingoo, but there is nothing to say there has been a BSOD.

Now this happens whenever i LOG IN.
It was only on 1 account, then I made a new account and it happened to that, but on my mums account it was fine until the other day and now all accounts get BSOD about 20-30 seconds since login. 

I decided to post this on this site as I saw a certain member on here who seemed very helpful and was able to identify the problem source for a member, aswell as another member who seemed very 'aquainted' with the BSOD and knew about the errors. 

So I'm hoping the person who I saw help (Had alot of posts, a black and white avatar of those guys with the flag, sorry for my disrespect but I don't know what it is)

Also my specs are :
Intel Core 2 Quad CPU,
Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 2.40GHz 
2GB RAM
32 bit OS

I got SP1

Thanks, I'm thinking of doing a fresh instal of Vista, I got the CD still, but my friend advised me to try everything I can first.

Also would you advise Windows 7? I'm thinking of getting it or something, it seems cool


----------



## Gezza502 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

Sorry for double posting, I can attatch a picture of the BSOD, I took a photo with my phone, I'll try.

EDIT:
Won't work because I'm in SafeMode.
If anyone could help me ASAP it would be so appreciated.
Its the Summer Holidays soon (in 3 days xD) so I don't want anything to be stressing over anything like I am constantly with school work :/


----------



## Gezza502 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

Uhh I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out with this.
I have been waiting 2 days with no response when I have seen others who get almost instant responses.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

Hi - 

Tho one you describe is me - the avatar is that of the US Marines raising the US Flag on Mount Suribachi, Iwo Jima, in 1945.

I know you are in SAFEMODE - which is OK for now. 
Please follow these instructions --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Attach the resulting zip file(s) to your next post, then send me a PM.

I can tell you that the BSOD bugcheck *0x7f (0x8,,,)* is what's known as a kernel mode trap; one error was being handled when another came in and so on.... finally the CPU said "enough" and forced BSOD.

You said you are running Vista SP1 - any particular reason why you are not updated with SP2 yet?

I would definitely leave a Vista re-install on the table - it would take 1-2 hours tops (of system time) and leave your system as it was when it was first turned on. This assuming there are no hardware problems, of course.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Gezza502 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

Hey, 
Thank you so much for responding, I hope you can figure my probelm out.
I will attatch the two files so you can do whatever it is you do with them, and if you need anything else tell me 

I had trouble putting them in, so there are only like 2 files in the first .zip attatchment and the rest are in the 2nd. 
I use PERMON.exe and that got me the report, and I saved it as .html, so hopefully that is what you wanted.

Also the reason I use SP1, sounds stupid, but for some reason on like all tech forums I see people that advise the use of SP1, unless I am misunderstanding what they are saying, but it seems they say 'upgrade' to SP1, so I have never bothered to upgrade to SP2.
(When I have this all fixed should I?)

Anyways thank you so much, I hope you can figure it out for me 
(And sorry if I offended you about what I said regarding your avatar, I have seen it before but know nothing of it)

Also I think there is a new max upload limit for the .rar or .zip files, it says like 4.6mb now or something, so you may want to edit your guide  
(I have them in 2 files, but if you need them in 1 I can do it again for you)

Thanks again!


----------



## Gezza502 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

If anyone else besides JC knows what they are doing, could you please help me out?
I just want this fixed, it is so annoying in SAFEMODE and I am constantly nervous the problem gets worse with time...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

No recent dump files in the stuff that you uploaded.
Please boot into normal mode a couple of times (in order to get the BSOD's)
Then zip up the memory dump files and upload/attach them to your next post.

Your perfmon /report isn't in the .html format. Please rerun the report.


----------



## Gezza502 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

Can I ask you how I do get into the Perfmon/report?
I can't find it anywhere!!
Also I have gone into normal boot and gotten BSOD's alot, it just for some reason won't update, thats the only file in there, like I said its like the computer isn't recognaising its having a BSOD.

What is wrong with this?

EDIT:

When I typed Perfmon /report it came up with a new screen and said :
An error occured while trying to generate the report.
The system cannot find the path specified.

(The window opened is called : Reliability and Performance Monitor)


----------



## Gezza502 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

Hey,
Sorry for constantly posting, but I am really keen to just go with a clean install.

If I were to go for a clean instal must I wipe the whole computer first, or will the Vista CD do that when I choose to reinstal Vista? (MY friend said it will do it for me, hes pretty experienced with computers but I'm just making sure)

Anyways its the holidays and I got no commitments, I just don't want this bugging at me, and I also enjoyed it when I first got the computer, it was faster (even though the computer is still fast) and wasn't as cluttered with all my ****.

I don't have much, just about 6-7gb's of stuff I need, which I have on a disc and a usb (Just photos and movies, some music and work) the rest of the programs I can get again.

So should I just go ahead with the clean install? The computer isn't giving records of the BSOD so if I can't get help, I'll just do it.
(planning on doing it tommorrow probally)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

Hi - 

Got your PM. Since you have all the files that you need backed up - got for it ----- re-install Vista. Once at Desktop, allow ALL Windows Updates to come into the system. It will go quick. Make sure that you have Internet connection during the re-install - either Ethernet or wifi, it is not picky.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Gezza502 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

Thanks heaps man, I'll start it right now 
I'll stick around this forum, hopefully I can learn abit staying here and one day help others like you do 

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Gezza502 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: BSOD, 0x07F*

Ok, so I have reinstalled Windows Vista, been on for a while with no BSoD and everything is running smoothly and fine.
I thought it was screwed though because it overwrit my graphics card with that crappy one, so I nearly flipped, but just needed the drivers, so everything is wiked and I can get back to gaming and crap 

Thankss guys!

I'm guessing no more BSoD's for me, I hope everyone else can get theirs sorted, these guys have been brilliant helpers


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad that all worked out.

Thanks for posting back.

Happy Holidays!

jcgriff2

.


----------

